# Permit ?? But I am the mayor



## cda (Oct 25, 2012)

A- A A+

Toggle Photos/Video

Posted: Oct 19, 2012 4:34 PM

Updated: Oct 19, 2012 5:11 PM

SAN BENITO - A grand jury on Friday indicted San Benito Mayor Joe Hernandez. He is accused if using his political status to secure a mobile vendor permit.

Hernandez is facing charges of abuse of official capacity and tampering with physical evidence. He allegedly used the vendor permit to open a raspa stand on his property.

CHANNEL 5 NEWS learned the permits are out of date by five years. Hernandez denied any wrong-doing.

And :

ValleyCentral.com - Latest local news, weather, high school sports in the Rio Grande Valley


----------



## Rider Rick (Oct 25, 2012)

This happens in alot of small towns.


----------



## Frank (Oct 25, 2012)

Not just small towns--politicians assume they are not covered by the law even when they forget to put exemptions for themselves in the law


----------



## cda (Oct 25, 2012)

Frank said:
			
		

> Not just small towns--politicians assume they are not covered by the law even when they forget to put exemptions for themselves in the law


do not talk about congress like that


----------



## fatboy (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah, one of my inspectors stop work ordered the Mayor's new deck a few years back.....didn't score many brownie points there, but made a statement.


----------

